# Auto Set-up/EQ Amp



## Alaric (May 3, 2006)

Hi Guys,

I've just upgraded my amp to Yamaha's Z9, which i think is the first time i've had a current flagship model (expect a new one next week :yikes. Anyway this great beastie comes with a mic and an auto set-up and EQ routine. 

Should i defeat my BFD and let it auto eq and then measure and re-set-up the BFD, or do i leave it on and let it EQ over my set-up ( a slight house curve with a kick low down, flat sounded a little emancipated).

Also what are peoples views on the eq'ing amps...and should i go in and edit the amps auto set-up as i guess i could go through REW and DIY it ?

Ta,
Lee


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

We've had members here test and post the frequency response results of an 'after EQ 'from a receiver system, and it isn't that great.

Prevailing sentiment appears to be to use the auto EQ first and then do your own BFD EQ after.

brucek


----------

